# Hi im new . . . .



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all
I'm new to the site and thought I would say hi and introduce myself. I been looking about on here for the past month or so and have already got some great tips and bits of advice from you all.   I'm almost 30 and my DP is 26, a family is something I've always wanted and we've decided that now is the right time to seriously start dong something about. As with most things I'm like a dog with a bone I won't let it go hence me being on here ! 

I'm the one who will be having the baby ( all things being well ) as DP isn't bothered about that bit. As far as we can see we have 2 options 
1) use  sperm from a friend / relative of DP . I've  read all the bits about informal donors so I know what we're getting ourselves into but the person who has offered would not be a problem. They are related to DP so from her point of view some of her genetics would be in the baby too. 
2) Go for IUI or IVF egg share and use donor sperm. As far as DP is concerned we would have to get it shipped from a sperm bank that has pictures and full history of donor ( I've already sussed out 2 ) as using a clinic to match us isn't what she wants. I know it can be more expensive doing that, but she's convinced all sperm donors are mingers for some reason lol

I've already seen my GP and he has refered me to Coventry ACU , incase we go down that route but I've not heard anything yet. I'm trying to loose a bit of weight and get myself healthy. I'm also tracking my cycle and taking prenatal vits to get myself ready. Realistically we're not planning on actually doing anything until Sep / Oct this year, but as you can see I'm already keen ( again hence being on here ! )

So thats it for now, be nice to 'speak' to you all again soon
Jody


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Jody


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

You may have already had all this in introductions! I saw your post and just pressumed it was in the intro bit! So please ignore me if I've repeated everything!

Hi there and welcome. Please check out the following threads, we're all lovely on here! 

What every new member needs to know: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Was about to send you the link to where you've already posted!  Oops!

Egg share: if you decide this is your way forward http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Donor sperm: where people will have used known and unknown donors http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Good luck with your journey!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi jody!!

nice to meet you.

have you read this about informal sperm donors?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169326.0

totally get how you feel being a keen bean! i was the same, i felt like i was constantly thinking babies for about a year and a half before we even had our consultation at LWC. read all the books. and felt like i was constantly battling towards trying to get my baby! my dp was MUCH more relaxed about the whole process - which occasionally did cause my a twinge of grumpyness! but really it was a blessing cos if she'd stressed like me it would have been a disaster!

look forward to chatting more with you. feel free to join in the chat thread, which seems to be v popular and busy at the mo!


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes, it nice to be amongst people that understand, Aimee I certainly am a keen bean ! 
But things seems to moving in my favour as I just got the date for our first appointment which is only a week away, can't wait to get the ball rowling


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hooray!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

YAHOOOOO Jodylala! Loving the name BTW!   

Hello Aimee...I keep crashing everyone's threads...I'm sooo nosy, I'll bog off now!  

Kay xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

youre more than welcome kay!  were not hetrophobes here!   

jodylala - hope youre gonna let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Kay xxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Jodylala* Welcome  Good luck..it is so exciting when you first get going. You'll get lots of support here!

*Spaykay* I am sure me and you went through our 2ww together last year. Dodgy poo pains ring bells  Glad to see your ticker


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice to meet you Alison and Spaykay -  as for my username Jody is my name and La ( Lauren ) is my DP although she is often a bit   when I'm talking babies all the time lol


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

to La La!

Alison -   I remember the dodgy poo pains now!!! Didn't get me a BFP though   Had to wait another year for that! YAY!

Kay xxx


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

everyone

Had my first appointment this week, was only expecting a chat and maybe a blood test but had a swab done and internal scan, which showed nice healthy ovaries and follicles growing. Now got have my day 2 and day 21 blood done then meet with the andrology doctor to discuss importing sperm . We talked a bit about IVF egg share so got to go to information meeting with the nurses once they have my results back.

So thats it from me for now, must get back to work and stop looking on here all the time !!

Jody


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

congrats Jody on the appointment!  

sorry not to have replied sooner was on holiday last week in england!  brrrrrrrrrrr!

ax


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey just wanted to say good luck! It's great and exciting and there's so much help and energy on here to keep you supported no matter what. xxx


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Aimee and Tor.t

Thanks for the hi's and good lucks. Posting on these borads makes it all seem so much real. I'm off to mum's next week for a few days and can't wait to tell her about it all    We've had another appointment come through to discuss IVF at the clinic in April ( it was March but had to change it ) so all is going well. Well chuffed today as I finally got a positive on my ovulation stick all set for blood test next week 

Jody x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

have fun with your ma!

and good luck with Ovulation sticks!


----------

